# Problème AirPrint



## Azergoth (16 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour... J'aimerais utiliser AirPrint depuis mon iPad, vu qu'il n'a pas de port USB 

L'imprimante que je voudrais utiliser est une relativement vieille, et je compte la relier à un Mac Mini (core duo) sur lequel j'ai installé OS X Snow Leopard Server. Il est relié (par wifi, je sais pas pourquoi mais je galère à le connecter par ethernet...) à mon router (bbox de Belgacom) et sert de NAS.


J'ai installé AirPrint Activator, et j'ai chercher comment partager l'imprimante, mais c'est pas évident dans la version serveur de snow leopard. Bref, je pense que ce côté là est réglé, mais ça ne marche toujours pas.


Une proposition?


----------

